# Various types of Clen?



## Pirate! (Jul 26, 2004)

Are there different types of clenbuterol? Do different pharmacies make inferior clen?


----------



## trHawT (Jul 26, 2004)

IP (super clen), Ventapulmin, Spiropent, etc.


----------



## Pirate! (Jul 26, 2004)

trHawT said:
			
		

> IP (super clen), Ventapulmin, Spiropent, etc.


 Exactly what I need to know. Found 20 from spiropent for $20 or 20 from Novegam for $7. Not familiar with Novegam? What about Oxiflux (pharmacy name)?


----------



## trHawT (Jul 26, 2004)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Exactly what I need to know. Found 20 from spiropent for $20 or 20 from Novegam for $7. Not familiar with Novegam? What about Oxiflux (pharmacy name)?



Just different brands.  Heard of Novegam.  All do the same thing.


----------



## LAM (Jul 26, 2004)

for the most part clen is clen...

IP super clen is a little different since it is made in a UL lab and it contains the added ingredient ketofin.  ketofin keeps the A2 receptors from down-regulating.  that way you can use it for extended periods of time and do not have to cycle it 2 weeks on and 2 weeks off.  you could just run it for 8 weeks straight, etc...


----------



## Pirate! (Jul 26, 2004)

LAM said:
			
		

> for the most part clen is clen...
> 
> IP super clen is a little different since it is made in a UL lab and it contains the added ingredient ketofin.  ketofin keeps the A2 receptors from down-regulating.  that way you can use it for extended periods of time and do not have to cycle it 2 weeks on and 2 weeks off.  you could just run it for 8 weeks straight, etc...


 Great! Thanks Lam. I would certainly opt for a longer cycle if it doesn't stress me out like ECA does. So normal Clenbuterol HCL like this one: http://customnutritionwarehouse.com...id=53&osCsid=34f8b7ab22ad31da5910276d90afb123 doesn't have ketofin?


----------



## LAM (Jul 26, 2004)

I don't belive so...


----------



## trHawT (Jul 27, 2004)

I, personally, wouldn't run it eight weeks straight.  I prefer 2 days on/2 days off (set by a trainer).  Don't you have to supplement with Taurine?  That would be something that a person would need to include.


----------



## LAM (Jul 27, 2004)

trHawT said:
			
		

> I, personally, wouldn't run it eight weeks straight.  I prefer 2 days on/2 days off (set by a trainer).  Don't you have to supplement with Taurine?  That would be something that a person would need to include.



2 days on and 2 days off is pointless due to the long half-life of clenbuterol...


----------



## Mudge (Jul 27, 2004)

I've seen trainers recommend 2 grams of juice a week to newbies and then 2 weeks off, yeah trainers know everything all right.

Of course if they looked up the 35 hour half life maybe they might figure something out.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jul 27, 2004)

Hey if I have issues with ECA stack with heart racing 100+ and feeling very shakey what are the odds clen will be as bad or worse?


----------



## Pirate! (Jul 27, 2004)

TrojanMan60563 said:
			
		

> Hey if I have issues with ECA stack with heart racing 100+ and feeling very shakey what are the odds clen will be as bad or worse?


 I'll let you know in two weeks. I am in the same boat, but I'm gonna try it.


----------



## trHawT (Jul 27, 2004)

Well, considering this guy is @ 250 lbs., about 3% bodyfat.  I think I would take his advice.  His trainer is a pro, also.   
Have you guys ever heard of Don Youngblood?

Clen has a half-life of around 35 hours.


----------



## LAM (Jul 27, 2004)

trHawT said:
			
		

> Well, considering this guy is @ 250 lbs., about 3% bodyfat.  I think I would take his advice.  His trainer is a pro, also.  Of course, this guy is on other stuff besides Clen.
> Have you guys ever heard of Don Youngblood?
> 
> Clen has a half-life of around 35 hours.



so because your trainer is big he knows more than science ? lol, you are a trip..I have some beach front property here in Vegas you may be interested in purchasing


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jul 27, 2004)

Hey Lam do you ever see Jay Cutler around town? He is one awesome guy to talk to. He guest poses at the IL State show every year. I finally got to meet him this year at the show. What a guy!


----------



## trHawT (Jul 27, 2004)

LAM said:
			
		

> so because your trainer is big he knows more than science ? lol, you are a trip..I have some beach front property here in Vegas you may be interested in purchasing



He's not my trainer.  Never said that.  I don't agree with some of his ideas, but I won't argue with him.  I think the initial thought is, "Hey, this guy is ripped and huge, he must be doing something right!"  People tend to go with results over science .  Some people might have the knowledge, but lack in physical results.


----------



## LAM (Jul 27, 2004)

no, I haven't seen him.  I didn't know that he lived in Vegas.


----------



## trHawT (Jul 27, 2004)

LAM said:
			
		

> so because your trainer is big he knows more than science ? lol, you are a trip..I have some beach front property here in Vegas you may be interested in purchasing




WTF?  Makes no sense.


----------



## LAM (Jul 27, 2004)

trHawT said:
			
		

> WTF?  Makes no sense.



no, your logic makes no sense.  

clen has a half-life of 35 hours so what is the point of taking it 2 days on and 2 days off ? because your big trainer told you ?...yea, that makes a lot of sense...


----------



## trHawT (Jul 27, 2004)

LAM, do you not listen?  He isn't my trainer.  lol.  Well, from what I've read, it is 35 hours.  Not to be in a bitching contest, but I'd like to see you say that to his face.  
That would be cool.


----------



## trHawT (Jul 27, 2004)

People lean toward results than talk and text and science, etc.


----------



## LAM (Jul 27, 2004)

trHawT said:
			
		

> LAM, do you not listen?  He isn't my trainer.  lol.  Well, from what I've read, it is 35 hours.  Not to be in a bitching contest, but I'd like to see you say that to his face.
> That would be cool.



what difference does it make if he is your trainer.  there is no purpose to cycle clen 2 days on and 2 days off.  it takes several weeks of use for the beta-2 receptors that clen targets to downregulate.  and if the half-life of clen is amost 2 days, what exactly is the point of using that protocol...


----------



## trHawT (Jul 27, 2004)

trHawT said:
			
		

> People lean toward results than talk and text and science, etc.


  I could devise a diet for myself; however, if I don't put it to use, it's useless.  Friend's trainer = RESULTS  His opinion on cycling Clen: 2 days on/2 days off.  Would you go with someone that's inferior, or one that isn't?  That's as simple as logic gets!


----------



## LAM (Jul 27, 2004)

trHawT said:
			
		

> I could devise a diet for myself; however, if I don't put it to use, it's useless.  Friend's trainer = RESULTS  His opinion on cycling Clen: 2 days on/2 days off.  Would you go with someone that's inferior, or one that isn't?  That's as simple as logic gets!



you are an idiot...


----------



## Monolith (Jul 27, 2004)

LAM said:
			
		

> you are an idiot...


 Feels good to finally let it out, doesnt it?


----------



## trHawT (Jul 27, 2004)

LAM said:
			
		

> what difference does it make if he is your trainer.  there is no purpose to cycle clen 2 days on and 2 days off.  it takes several weeks of use for the beta-2 receptors that clen targets to downregulate.  and if the half-life of clen is amost 2 days, what exactly is the point of using that protocol...



The fact that he isn't my trainer, doesn't matter, bro.  Can you show me something legit concerning "several weeks of use for the beta-2 receptors that clen targets to downregulate?"  I thought you said run it eight weeks straight.  Would that not go against what you're saying above?  Contradiction?


----------



## trHawT (Jul 27, 2004)

LAM said:
			
		

> you are an idiot...




That's what I thought.  Speechless.  I guess your boy, Mono, had to drop in.  That's what happens with these sites.  People are buddy-buddy, and they like to talk trash to people that are new.  They think they're somebody by belonging to a forum, or they have 10,000 posts.  Like that really means anything to people in the real world.  Quality vs. quantity.  That's what it boils down to, correct?


----------



## trHawT (Jul 27, 2004)

I won't let two idiots ruin my stay here.  I'll rise above, and get over it.  Forums will always have a handful of idiots.


----------



## LAM (Jul 27, 2004)

trHawT said:
			
		

> The fact that he isn't my trainer, doesn't matter, bro.  Can you show me something legit concerning "several weeks of use for the beta-2 receptors that clen targets to downregulate?"  I thought you said run it eight weeks straight.  Would that not go against what you're saying above?  Contradiction?



If you actually READ what I posted. I said that IP superclen contain ketofin which prevents the beta-2 receptors from downregulating.  that is why you could run it for 8 weeks straight or even longer.  

if you wanted you could run this stak all year round:

1. 60 mcg clenbuterol
2. 1 mg ketofin
3. 20 mcg T3


----------



## Monolith (Jul 27, 2004)

trHawT said:
			
		

> That's what I thought. Speechless. I guess your boy, Mono, had to drop in. That's what happens with these sites. People are buddy-buddy, and they like to talk trash to people that are new. They think they're somebody by belonging to a forum, or they have 10,000 posts. Like that really means anything to people in the real world. Quality vs. quantity. That's what it boils down to, correct?


 Just for the record, that was my first post in this entire thread... and it wasnt even related to clen.

 And you _are_ an idiot.


----------



## kahkisparky (Jul 27, 2004)

*Clen*

TrHawt = TWAT


*Clenbuterol *

[font=verdana, arial, helvetica]*Author :* mystery_meat [Contact Author] [/font]

[font=verdana, arial, helvetica]Clenbuterol- Submitted by Mystery_Meat

What is Clenbuterol 

Clenbuterol is a bronchodilator used to threat asthma and other conditions. It belongs to the sympathomimetics group of drugs, which affect sympathetic nervous system, mostly by affecting beta or alpha receptors. In clenbuterol's specific case, its effect results on increased fat loss. 


How does it works 

Being a beta-2 agonist, Clenbuterol works as a fat burner by binding with beta receptors (mostly type 2 in humans) in fat and muscle tissue in the body. When this bond is formed, the receptors then start a series of chemical reactions leading to the production of cAMP. cAMP then produces and activates enzymes which induce fat breakdown. Given that Clenbuterol has little effect on beta-1 receptors, it is capable of reducing reversible airway obstruction, with less cardiovascular effects, if compared with nonselective agonists. This whole process will create an increase in the body's temperature, which will make the body burn more calories. However, your body will attack this matter through beta receptor down regulation, which will dictate how long can you run clenbuterol and still get results. Clenbuterol also lowers lipoprotein lipase activity. This prevents fat deposition and makes fat more responsive to the Hormone Sensitive Lipase activity described above. It is also important to mention, that beta-2 agonists such as clenbuterol have been shown to increase T3 levels, thus enhacing clenbuterol's fat burning capabilities.

Another benefit of clenbuterol, are its anti-catabolic properties. This occurs as clenbuterol blocks both ca++ dependent proteolysis in rat skeletal muscle, as well as the ubiquitin-proteasome proteolytic pathway. When beta 2 blockers are administered, the effect is not observed. Blocking these pathways inhibits muscle tissue breakdown.

One important thing that must be observed, is that in the past it was believed that clenbuterol could be used as an Anabolic in humans. This was based on several studies performed on livestock and rats, which in fact showed such results. However, the doses used on these animals, if translated into human doses, would probably kill a person.


How is Clenbuterol dosed 

For males the common maintenance dose of clenbuterol is between 120-140mcgs per day. For females the dose goes down to around 80-100mcgs per day. It should however taken seriously, and each person must stablish a maximum safe dose, based on their experience.


How should I cycle Clenbuterol 

This is a very important point of every drug, that some pleople overlook, or just don't go into enough detail. Clenbuterol should be cycled 2 weeks on/2 weeks off (this can change if ketotifen is used-see below). This is caused by two major factors. 

1. Beta-2 receptor down regulation: this will cause the effectiveness of clenbuterol to be reduced as time goes by.
2. Long half life: it has biphasic elimination, with the half-life of the rapid phase being about 10 hours, and the slower phase being several days. This cause the theory of using it 2 days on/2 days off to flaw, as in fact you would be on the whole time, and your beta receptors would not have enough time to recover.

If you use ketotifen you could in theory stay on clenbuterol for an undefined period of time. This is because contrary to clenbuterol, ketotifen up regulates beta receptors. The recommended dose of ketotifen is 2-3mg per day, and it should be taken before bed, as it causes drowsiness. 

A typical clenbuterol cycle for a male would be something like this: 
day 1: 20mcgs
day 2: 40mcgs
day 3: 60mcgs
day 4: 80mcgs
day 5: 100mcgs
days 6-14: 120mcgs

Please be aware that you must set your own limits, and listen to your body.


What are the possible side effects 

Common side effects of clenbuterol are increased perspiration, insomnia, muscle spams, restlessness, palpitations, involuntary trenbling of the fingers, nausea and increased blood pressure. 


References 

Effects of ketotifen and clenbuterol on beta-adrenergic receptor functions of lymphocytes and on plasma TXB-2 levels of asthmatic patients.
Huszar E, Herjavecz I, Boszormenyi-Nagy G, Slapke J, Schreiber J, Debreczeni LA. (Experimental Physiological Research Unit of Koranyi National Institute for TB and Pulmonology, Budapest/Hungary.) 

Pharmacokinetics of plasma and urine clenbuterol in man, rat, and rabbit.
Yamamoto I, Iwata K, Nakashima M. 

Effects of clenbuterol as a repartitioning agent on beta-adrenoceptor concentrations in heart, bronchi and brain of veal calves.
Re G, Badino P, Novelli A, Girardi G. 

Independent regulation of beta 1- and beta 2-adrenoceptors.
Beer M, Hacker S, Poat J, Stahl SM. (Merck Sharp & Dohme Research Labs, Harlow, Essex.) 

Effect of repeated administration of clenbuterol on the regulation of beta-adrenoceptors in the central nervous system of the rat.
Frazer A, Ordway G, O'Donnell J, Vos P, Wolfe B. 

Skeletal muscle hypertrophy and anti-atrophy effects of clenbuterol are mediated by the beta2-adrenergic receptor.
Hinkle RT, Hodge KM, Cody DB, Sheldon RJ, Kobilka BK, Isfort RJ. 

Modulation of lipoprotein lipase activity in the rat by the beta 2-adrenergic agonist clenbuterol.
Belahsen R, Deshaies Y. 

Catecholamines inhibit Ca(2+)-dependent proteolysis in rat skeletal muscle through beta(2)-adrenoceptors and cAMP.
Navegantes LC, Resano NM, Migliorini RH, Kettelhut IC. 

Effects of chronic beta-receptor stimulation on sympathetic nervous system activity, energy expenditure, and thyroid hormones.
Scheidegger K, O'Connell M, Robbins DC, Danforth E Jr.[/font]


----------



## trHawT (Jul 28, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> Just for the record, that was my first post in this entire thread... and it wasnt even related to clen.
> 
> And you _are_ an idiot.




Believe me, you're a nobody.  You're the dumbass.


----------



## trHawT (Jul 28, 2004)

kahkisparky said:
			
		

> TrHawt = TWAT
> 
> 
> *Clenbuterol *
> ...



Who the fuck are you?  You = dumbass.  You're posting something that all already know/should know.  Yeah, you have one post.  Welcome to my world!
Go back to sleep under the rock from which you came, mofo.


----------



## trHawT (Jul 28, 2004)

LAM said:
			
		

> If you actually READ what I posted. I said that IP superclen contain ketofin which prevents the beta-2 receptors from downregulating.  that is why you could run it for 8 weeks straight or even longer.
> 
> if you wanted you could run this stak all year round:
> 
> ...



Why would you want to stack it all year round, though?  How many people do this?


----------



## trHawT (Jul 28, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> Just for the record, that was my first post in this entire thread... and it wasnt even related to clen.
> 
> And you _are_ an idiot.




Also, 3,000+ posts and no pics to back anything up?  lol.


----------



## LAM (Jul 28, 2004)

trHawT said:
			
		

> Why would you want to stack it all year round, though?  How many people do this?



why would you use it all year round ? to keep fat gains to a minmum if you are eating over maintenance.  no different than taking an ECA stack all year round, which you can also...


----------



## trHawT (Jul 28, 2004)

That's cool.  I've never heard of anyone using it year-round, or for bulking.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 28, 2004)

trHawT said:
			
		

> That's cool.  I've never heard of anyone using it year-round, or for bulking.


  But wait... clen is anabolic, right?  So why wouldnt we use it for bulking?



			
				trHawT said:
			
		

> Also, 3,000+ posts and no pics to back anything up?  lol.


 If size is all that matters to you, then STFU and listen to LAM.  He's arguably the largest motherfucker on this entire site.


----------



## trHawT (Jul 28, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> But wait... clen is anabolic, right?  So why wouldnt we use it for bulking?
> 
> 
> If size is all that matters to you, then STFU and listen to LAM.  He's arguably the largest motherfucker on this entire site.




You STFU!  But wait... clen is anabolic, right?  So why wouldnt we use it for bulking?  Can't respond to that.  Way out of my league.  lol.  I'll listen to him as long as he states facts.  I thought Mudge was the largest?  I'd rather keep a really low body fat than be large.  As far as size, I'm happy @ 140 - 150 lbs., with a low body fat.  I'm like 5'5 1/2" - maybe 5'6".  I have a good build.  
I just want to be around 8-9% bodyfat.  I've gotten REALLY close, too.  Girls tend to like guys who are muscular (not HYOOG), but with a lower bodyfat.  Not bigger with higher bodyfat.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jul 28, 2004)

Yeah Lam Cutler is living in Vagas now. He and his wife built a real nice house out there.


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 29, 2004)

trHawT said:
			
		

> I, personally, wouldn't run it eight weeks straight.  I prefer 2 days on/2 days off (set by a trainer).  Don't you have to supplement with Taurine?  That would be something that a person would need to include.



The taurine issue is debated.  Here's a good read from anabolicminds
I cut and paste - credits at the bottom.  Sometimes I hate cut and paste jobs but this looks like good (or at least interesting) info.

*******************************************************
Thought some of you may want to read this. It is about using taurine when dieting and why you should NOT. It was written by Big Cat:

"It has come to my attention that some people have been adding taurine to their diets to decrease cramping from clenbuterol or other beta-adrenergic agonists. Whether or not there is any merit to this, I really don't know. I haven't seen any data one way or the other. I assume there must be some truth to the rumour or people wouldn't be doing it. Then again... 

Regardless however, supplementing extra taurine during a diet is not advisable. It is indeed true that beta-adrenergic agonists like clenbuterol and ephedrine will reduce taurine levels, no question about it. But did anyone ever stop to think that maybe this has a reason? Your protein intake should stay the same, roughly, which means that these compounds are actively reducing taurine levels. 

If anyone had bothered to look these things up for a few seconds they would have known it is with good reason. Taurine may inhibit fat loss in different ways. First of all it will increase insulin sensitivity. I didn't even need to state that, it has been used in supplements with varying success for that exact same reason. If we know that many effective fat loss aids work primarily by lowering insulin resistance (Growth hormone, noradrenaline, etc), we already know this is not a bright idea. 

This lowers the threshold at which glycogen is stored again. This will increase chance of gaining fat during cheat days due to enhanced sensitivity of fat cells to insulin, and limit fat lost on dieting days since the extra stored glycogen will have to be burned again before you start burning fat again. 

This is however the least of your concerns. Taurine is also known to reduce Thyroid levels. Studies have demonstrated that a high platelet level of taurine will reduce T3:T4 ratio in men. This would slow down your metabolic rate, meaning you use less calories than you would otherwise. Obviously this will result in less fat lost for the same amount of calories eaten. 

Taurine may also reduce cAMP production in certain animals. The extrapolation in this case is a far fetch, but something I would like to see tested in humans. Since the cAMP acts as a second messenger in the process of lipolysis, the process of releasing fatty acids from their glycerol backbone, making them available for burning, this will reduce the amount of fat released and consequently the amount of fat burned. 

This all fits nicely into the picture that free form amino acids should not be frequently used on a diet. As with carbohydrates, quickly absorbed sources create higher peak levels that also decline faster. This almost always leads to a favourable situation for a lower metabolism. 

When dieting you will opt for carbohydrate sources that absorb slower, so they have less of an effect on factors influencing food intake. The same holds true for protein. You should opt for protein sources with a more anti-catabolic character, that release slower, such as casein. "

Haber CA, Lam TK, Yu Z, Gupta N, Goh T, Bogdanovic E, Giacca A, Fantus IG. N-acetylcysteine and taurine prevent hyperglycemia-induced insulin resistance in vivo: possible role of oxidative stress. Am J Physiol Endocrinol Metab. 2003 Oct; 285(4): E744-53. Epub 2003 Jun 10. 

Baskin SI, Klekotka SJ, Kendrick ZV, Bartuska DG. Correlation of platelet taurine levels with thyroid function. J Endocrinol Invest. 1979 Jul-Sep; 2(3): 245-9. 

Hayakawa Y, Downer RG, Bodnaryk RP. Taurine inhibits octopamine-stimulated cAMP production.. Biochim Biophys Acta. 1987 Jun 15; 929(1): 117-20.


----------



## trHawT (Jul 30, 2004)

Yeah, I never used Taurine while on Clen.


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 30, 2004)

do you take a pottassium supplement?  i've heard some say you need extra calcium and magnesium as well...but usually just pottassium gets mentioned.


----------



## trHawT (Jul 30, 2004)

If I did, just for you, would you give me the time?  JK.


----------



## Pirate! (Jul 30, 2004)

Since we are talking about Clen, I just got mine in the mail & can't figure out how the hell I am supposed to accurately dose 20 mcg. It is tiny. Any suggestions? Never used it before...


----------



## trHawT (Jul 30, 2004)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Since we are talking about Clen, I just got mine in the mail & can't figure out how the hell I am supposed to accurately dose 20 mcg. It is tiny. Any suggestions? Never used it before...



Well, if you got the 200 mcg superclens (IP), cut them in 8 equal pieces (using a pill cutter).  I know it sucks, but that's how you can dose 25 mcg at a time.  I started out with 50 mcg, 2 pieces (25 mcg morning/25 mcg later in the evening).  Gradually build up a tolerance.  I wouldn't advise going over 150 mcg @ anytime during your cycle.


----------



## Pirate! (Jul 30, 2004)

I got the liquid. I guess, I'll figure it out. It is potent stuff. Math skills better not fail me. Thanks!


----------



## trHawT (Jul 30, 2004)

I haven't used the liquid, sorry.  Wish I could help you.  Anyone else?


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 30, 2004)

if you got it from custom then it's 200mcg per ml.  20mcg = 1/10 ml

never gotten it myself but hopefully there's an oral syringe included that has tenth of ml markings


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 30, 2004)

trHawT said:
			
		

> If I did, just for you, would you give me the time?  JK.



?huh?


----------



## Pirate! (Jul 30, 2004)

Yeah, thanks Nikegurl.    Started with about 2/10 of Ml. Seems to be a good starting dose. Measuring out 20 mcg would be 1/10 of Ml--too small to judge.


----------



## redspy (Jul 30, 2004)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Yeah, thanks Nikegurl.    Started with about 2/10 of Ml. Seems to be a good starting dose. Measuring out 20 mcg would be 1/10 of Ml--too small to judge.



Pirate: Check you PMs


----------



## trHawT (Jul 30, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> ?huh?



Nothing, nothing.  I was playin' about the potassium supplement post.


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Jul 30, 2004)

Tha only cycle that I can speak on from experience wit Clen would be tha 2week on 2 week off thang. I alternated ECA on tha off weeks. At tha time I was also dose'n tricana at about 5 to 6 mgs ( yes mgs not mcgs, it's really safe stuff when compared to T3) and I have always gott'n EXCELLENT results. Way too fly !!!!!!!!!!!! I read earlier in one of tha post here that you could run T3 all year round. I have always been and still am very respectful of goin hyperthyroid. Just wonder'n is that safe to do. School me Homie ,please. Peace and Love


----------



## trHawT (Jul 31, 2004)

Mikhal said:
			
		

> Tha only cycle that I can speak on from experience wit Clen would be tha 2week on 2 week off thang. I alternated ECA on tha off weeks. At tha time I was also dose'n tricana at about 5 to 6 mgs ( yes mgs not mcgs, it's really safe stuff when compared to T3) and I have always gott'n EXCELLENT results. Way too fly !!!!!!!!!!!! I read earlier in one of tha post here that you could run T3 all year round. I have always been and still am very respectful of goin hyperthyroid. Just wonder'n is that safe to do. School me Homie ,please. Peace and Love




Lam said you could run SuperClen year-round because   
of Ketofin.  He recommended a stack to run year-round: 

1. 60 mcg clenbuterol
2. 1 mg ketofin
3. 20 mcg T3


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Jul 31, 2004)

I gotcha bout tha Clen, my question is bout T3 year round. You feel'n me? Peace and Love.


----------



## mossy-uk (Feb 18, 2005)

*clen newbie*

hey guys,

i've just started on a clen course. got a hold of some clenbuterol NIHFI 0.02mg, bulgarian I believe?

After talking to some local guys that have been doing clen for a while, I started off on 1 tab a day for 5 days then 2 days off and then im planning on doing a three week on two week off cycle on four tabs a day for two days then two days off, by my calculations that makes 80mcg per day across the two day cycles? although some people have mentioned to me that i should increment the intake weekly 1 tab at a time 5 days on 2 days off?

reading here i see you guys think differently! what would you guys recommend? i'm 6'1", 225llbs and am using clen mainly to rip up. i have also heard varying reports on the side effects and issues relating to taking clen. what exactly are the issues regarding heart problems, liver problems and water retention / dehydration, if any? from the sites i've read online i seem to be getting differing reports!  

all help would be greatly appreciated.

cheers


----------



## Tha Don (Feb 18, 2005)

mossy-uk said:
			
		

> hey guys,
> 
> i've just started on a clen course. got a hold of some clenbuterol NIHFI 0.02mg, bulgarian I believe?
> 
> ...



i'd go with 2 weeks on, 2 weeks off, repeat

you read this..?



> A typical clenbuterol cycle for a male would be something like this:
> day 1: 20mcgs
> day 2: 40mcgs
> day 3: 60mcgs
> ...



might be a good idea to run it something like that


----------



## mossy-uk (Feb 21, 2005)

so you'ld recommend running it for two weeks solid rather than two days on two days off for the two weeks?

i'm running 4 tabs (80mcg) a day two days on two days off right now but would you recommend getting up to the 6 tabs (120mcg) for someone of my size and just running straight through? just i read its good to allow the receptors to rest even though clen does hav a long half life, as it increases the longivity of the effects?

still concerned about any possible health issues! you guys heard any bad things? had any bad experiences etc?

cheers


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Feb 22, 2005)

> I'd rather keep a really low body fat than be large. As far as size, I'm happy @ 140 - 150 lbs., with a low body fat. I'm like 5'5 1/2" - maybe 5'6". I have a good build.


  Well, then your in my world ,I just made a step up in weight and now weigh 160,5.2% BF, and I'm 6"1 tall,With that being said I would suggest that you may wanna consider what Tha Homey Lam is kick'n as I use tha same theory and it does work for guys our size. Just keep'n tha game real playa.


----------

